#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  uitverkoop@zillion (n.a.v. klets maar raak forum)

## crazydj16

Paar fototjes van de uitverkoop bij zillion<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>







 





















Ik heb niet eens de kans gehad om een keer naar zillion te gaan om te feesten<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> Maarja op hun site staat dat ze terugkomen, dus er is nog hoop.


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## crazydj16

nog een paar:























snik<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## CyberNBD

Licht & geluid van de grote zaal zijn helemaal niet verkocht.. dus dat valt wel mee, logo en naam ook niet.


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## crazydj16

Meen je dat nou? ik zie ineens het licht weer<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>!!
Ik zag overal van die kaartjes aanhangen, dus d8 dat het allemaal wel in de verkoop zou gaan.


edit:
Op de valreep heeft het gerecht nog een aantal loten uit de verkoop gehaald. Het gaat om licht- en klankinstallaties en een aantal persoonlijke bezittingen van Zillionbaas Frank Verstraeten. Ook de merknaam 'Zillion' mag niet geveild worden. In het kader van een onderzoek naar witwasserij heeft het gerecht beslag gelegd op die goederen. 

bron: planet internet

das wel ff beter dan, maarja het onderzoek is nog niet klaar geloof ik dus het zal nog wel verder gaan.


grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Echt jammer dat die tent is gesloten,wou dr ook al een keer heen gaan om effe een avondje omhoog te gaan kijken met ene biertje in mn hand  :Smile: 

Zouden we zaterdag nog spullen hiervan al terug vinden op de PA Markt?
 :Smile:  :Big Grin: 

Heeft iemand hier nog spullen gekocht uit zillion?

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## CyberNBD

De hogjes hebben ze trouwens wel snel weggeript voor de verkoop <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## crazydj16

vroeg me al af.. deden ze al dat licht met die ene pearl, leek me al knap, maar de mooie spullen zijn dus al weg<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>!

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Dr is dus nog hoop!  :Smile: 

Trouwes wat een gare ouwe knoppen voor zo'n lichtshow(ik neem ana dat tie daarvoor dienen)
En zie ik nou 6 controllers van pro2000's ?konden ze dat niet met dmx doen?

Nogmaals,

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## Music Power

Ja robert ut zijn 6 controllers van pro2000's. beetju dom want je ken de rookmasjiens zo doorlussen of met een dmx interface met dmx gebruiken

Greetz...Frank

----------


## CyberNBD

heheeh al die gare knoppies zijn om de truss te besturen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>. Schrok ook ff toen ik het zag.  Had het plekkie van de LJ wel ff anders verwacht, 2 mooie hogjes met wing, maar als je dan ziet tussen watvoor troep ze stonden <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Van_Diemen

Nou,

Das alles wat ik kan zeggen.

Vreselijk om al die spullen zo te zien staan. 
Heeft iemand toevallig een lijstje van spullen die daar hangen/hingen? Ben toch wel benieuwd !

En nog een vraag, die MH's (die grote) op de 4e foto van onder, What THe Fuck Is Dat ? Ik heb ze volgens mij ook op sensation gezien. (een stuk of zes rond de dj).

Die krengen hebben toch wel een een gigantische licht output?

Weet iemand het merk / type / specs.

Als laatste, laten we samen rouwen om wat hier dicht is gegaan !

CrazyDj16 zei het al "Snik" 

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## DeMennooos

Er zijn nu al mac 500's uit de Zillion te koop aangeboden voor 600 tot 700 Euro boven veilingprijs.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Was die Frank zelf toevallig LJ ofzo dat tie zoveel licht had in zn tent, hehe al het zwarte geld omzetten in (martin) lichtjes :Smile: 

tis idd een troep!maar als je ziet wat dr mee gedaan wordt  :Big Grin: 

Tja opzich dat tie ze niet doorlust ken ik begrijpen dan ken je ze ook per stuk bedienen maar had dit niet makkelijker gegaan via de comp? hehe komt toch aardig wat rook uit denk ik 6 pro2000's  :Big Grin: 

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## Mark

Misschien rare vraag maar waarom bij een vaste installatie zoveel flight cases??? Dat hangt toch en dan ga je het toch niet vervoeren?

Mark

----------


## EP Woody

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaf.

Wat moet je trouwens met Agegraten bij een Dixotheek ??????? Was de stroomvoorziening zo slecht daar????


Is er iemand die z'n vriendin kan delen?? Ik mis een stukje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr. Erwin

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Die flightcases dat komt omdat de meeste ragbakken die daar hangen tweedehands zijn opgekocht van verhuurbedrijven.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Nee stijn apparatuur die in flightcases zit is gebruikt voor zillion beach, dus niet voor in de zillion zelf, eventueel wel als tijdelijke aanvulling hier of daar.
Spul wat er hing waren martin mac 500, 1200, martin pro 812 scans, pal 1200, en een zooi punishers en nog wat effecten.  Heb de complete lijst van de veiling zal hem ff op ed server zetten en een linkje plaatsen.

[Edit] Complete lijst in pdf formaat: http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/files/zillion.pdf [/Edit]
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## bertuss

en dan nog die arme spiegelbal.....
collectorsitempje voor moi!

----------


## CyberNBD

Hier nog wat meer fotootjes trouwens:





















































Zow, da wast wel een beetje.


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Niek...

Sjeeeezus, en ik dacht dat Index in Schuttdorf (Duitsland) een licht paradijs was...heb ik dat ff fout! Maar goed, toch jammer om te zien dat dat spul daar zo geripped wordt. En nu zul je maar net die 30 par 36's in die vliegende truss per opbod hebben gekocht en deze zelf ff moeten demonteren...Of laten ze dat daar doen? Heb namelijk ook weleens veiling gehad waar je na de veiling met z'n allen ff alles zelf mocht lospeuteren...

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## CyberNBD

Alles zelf  en op eigen kosten te demonteren, en dit welteverstaan zonder schade aan te brengen aan de overige loten <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> En nog een vraag, die MH's (die grote) op de 4e foto van onder, What THe Fuck Is Dat ? Ik heb ze volgens mij ook op sensation gezien. (een stuk of zes rond de dj).
> 
> Die krengen hebben toch wel een een gigantische licht output?
> 
> Weet iemand het merk / type / specs.



Die "Krengen" zijn MAC 1200's is een moving-head met een 1200W HMI (toch?)
Zijn veel ste groot en veel ste zwaar voor wat ze kunnen.

En nee die hingen niet op sensation. De spots die je daar gezien hebt zijn Varilite VL7's.

Losballos?!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## CyberNBD

Nee die grote mh's zijn Xenotech 7000's, moving headjes met een 7kw xenon lampie erin  :Big Grin:  komt best wel wat licht uit ja <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>  Daar is een macje 1200 niks meer tegen.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Volgens mij stonden die dingen idd op sensation ook ja, rondom de dj.

Meer info op: http://www.xenotechusa.com/products/auto_7k.asp

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Naar wat ik meen gehoord te hebben waren de meeste fixtures die in de Zillion hingen toch tweedehands (buiten de 812's en 518's), personen die dus iets gekocht hebben zitten met derdehands spul...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## WIZZ

he cyberdance

waar heb jij die lijst vandaan?

en is er niet een occasionsite of een site van die veilig?

greetzzzzz wouter aarts

The Chance
Drive In Show

----------


## Van_Diemen

He Tom,

Bedankt voor de info !

Nog ff een vraagje: What the f*ck moeten ze bij de zillion nou met 7kW MH's? Stonden die dingen daar buiten ofzo, ik kan me voorstellen dat als ze binnen zouden staan, en je kijkt er een keer in dat je de rest van de avond toch wel sterretjes ziet !

Showtechniek: Zelfs ik zie het verschil tussen een martin mh'tje (mac 1200) en zo'n kreng (en dat is het ook --&gt; tis een groot lomp beest) !

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## Juce

Ik had mij laten vertellen dat die lichtopstelling van de zillion was ontworpen door Martin....

Juce

----------


## _Jasper

Zo ziet het er toch iets gezelliger uit vind ik persoonlijk

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper

----------


## john

Waar is/was die Zillion eigenlijk?

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:
> Waar is/was die Zillion eigenlijk?



In Antwerpen. Maar als je de film 'costa' mag geloven dan is het in salou!!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper

----------


## Nevelty

Waar heb jij de voorbije drie jaar doorgebracht ? Tora Bora <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>, Zillion Antwerpen BELGIUM

----------


## Nevelty

Natuurlijk weer net iets te traag getypt...

----------


## Rv

Ben er maar één keer geweest, maar vond het ongeloofelijk de moeite daar! Heel de week ne stijve nek van het naarbovenkijken!!!!  :Wink: 

Echt hoor, dan mag je heel vroom willen doen en zeggen dat het daar maar niks was, maar dat lieg je dan. Alleen al om zoveel apparatuur te zien werken! En niet alleen de aparatuur, maar vooral de manier waarop alles (wanden en alle gevlogen dingen) rondom kon bewegen ...
Knap!

____
Rv.

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi allen,


voor mij is dit dus een voorbeeld van hoe het NIET moet.

Je ziet duidelijk dat het materiaal niet goed werd onderhouden en dat er geen zorg werd gedragen voor het materiaal!!!

Voor mij een voorbeeld van kwantiteit boven kwaliteit.

Gooi er veel poen tegen en je hebt een vette show!
Je kan volgens mij shows designen die minder kosten maar mooier afgewerkt zijn. Maarja, als Martin hem zelf designd willen ze zelf ook wat verkopen hé...


Groet,

Wouter

----------


## Rv

mmmmmm, die kwantiteit was in elk geval de moeite om te zien!!

____
Rv.

----------


## Nevelty

Wouter, het is niet omdat jij beter zorg zou dragen mocht al het materiaal van jou zijn (dream on) dat het geen goede show was, ben je er trouwens ooit zelf geweest ?

----------


## DeMennooos

Veel staat nog steeds niet gelijk aan goed. En veel staat ook nog steeds niet gelijk aan mooi.

Gelukkig is Zillion ook geen definitie van goed. Het is alleen een mooi voorbeeld hoe kwantiteit geen garantie is voor kwaliteit.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## John b

Maar is er iemand op de verkoping geweest?, en wat voor prijzen werden er betaald voor de 812,518,en de macjes ?

----------


## Rv

Stja, Menno, is er in de Benelux iets dat dan mooier is, dan wil ik dat gerust wel horen, trek ik er misschien wel es heen.

Ik vond het in elk geval de moeite, en samen met met mij 1000-den anderen. Gelukkig heeft iedereen een andere mening over 'mooi' ...

____
Rv.

----------


## Rv

En persoonlijk:

ik ben er haast zeker van dat, wanneer die apparatuur HES zou geweest zijn, dat Menno het ook best een aardige discotheek zou gevonden hebben ...
<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.

----------


## DeMennooos

Hmmm, nee dan nog niet.

Kwantiteit is geen garantie voor kwaliteit. 
Of je nou 63 van die kleine martin meuk neer hangt of 63 trackspotjes het blijft een overdreven aantal in zo'n hok.

En behalve dat, zo te zien op de foto's hingen er ook dataflashjes...

Wat kunnen 12 blinders op zo'n oppervlak meer dan 2?
Helemaal nix nada noppes.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Hoi,


zoals eerder gezegd ben ik het eens met Menno.


Maarja, de meester mensen kicken nog altijd op hoeveelheid:

Ze hebben liever 100 scans die slecht bediend worden dan 24 scans die mooi bediend worden.


Kwam zo onlangs op een party. De discobar had mee:
-24 mac250
-100 parren
-2 x 6Kw geluidssysteem
-mixset
-8 blinders
-trussing in vierkant met daarbinnen cirkel
-avolites azure
-dj
-lj
-....

En dit voor slechts 1000Euro! De klant was tevreden, zoveel materiaal voor zo weinig geld! De bezoekers waren tevreden, zo'n grote lichtshow!! WOW WOW WOW!!!!

IK WAS NIET TEVREDEN:
-Shutters van mac's werden niet gebruikt (allemaal kapot?)
-Bovendien hingen de scans de hele avond hetzelfde beweginkje uit te voeren zonder te flashes ofzo, gewoon af en toe van kleur of gobo wisselen!

Het publiek vondt het geweldig: zo VEEL licht!!

IK VOND: Veel materiaal, maar slecht gebruikt. Dan liever wat minder macjes en een VEEL betere lichttechnieker!!!



Maar zoals ik al eerder zei: HET (grootste deel van) PUBLIEK KICKT OP KWANTITEIT EN NIET OP KWALITEIT!!!! JAMMER!!!!



Groet,

Wouter

----------


## DeMennooos

Mooi voorbeeld van geef het zoontje van de baas de handleiding van de licht tafel, scheur er eerst alle serieuze pagina's uit en laat alleen de pagina's over de shapegen. zitten. Want meer heeft ie toch niet nodig.......

Of onder het motto: "standje oorlog, ik ga slapen roep me maar als het afgelopen is. Als je een andere kleur wil moet je die knop hebben"

De helft aan licht en een mooie show weet het publiek ook te waarderen, je kunt het ook veel laten lijken....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Het publiek vondt het geweldig:



Meer moet het niet zijn hé, want publiek content = klant content !!!
:-)


btw, vond ... verleden tijd nooit met DT hé ...

____
Rv.

----------


## Tom

Menno,

Ik denk dat je dat helmaal bij het goede eind hebt en dit op veel plaatsen zo gebeurd. (ken toevallig discotheek) Was alleen de vriend van de zoon van de baas.

Grtz,

Tom

----------


## DeMennooos

Ach, de kindjes van de baas of de vriendjes van de kindjes van de baas kom je steeds vaker tegen. En dan vooral met een grote bek van hoe goed ze wel niet zijn...

Maar creativiteit en inzicht NUL!
Wel lekker goedkoop voor die baas, douw ze 20 in de hand, geef ze een T-Shirt en een frietje en ze sjouwen wel. Dan kunnen ze na het weekend weer de blits proberen te maken bij de vrouwelijke klasgenoten...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:de blits proberen te maken bij de vrouwelijke klasgenoten...



Is ook belangrijk  <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>  <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>  <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Nevelty

Ik moet je volledig gelijk geven Menno, moet je maar eens naar de djs kijken op TMF, 
prutsers, pipos van 12-15 die met Technics draaitafels staan te rommelen, pitch zelfs niet eens gebruiken dubbel soms zelfs triple beat hebben... ga zo maar even door

geld : al wat je wil maar creativiteit talent, nul nada noppes

----------


## DjJeroen

Volgens mij zie je bij de Dj`s op tmf toch over het algemeen wel de grote feesten en verschillende discotheken en daar staan geen pipo`s van 12-15 achter die draaitafels (tenminste ik heb ze nog niet gezien  :Smile: ).

Mag jij mij vertellen wanneer je dat gezien hebt?

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Tom

> citaat:Maar creativiteit en inzicht NUL!



Ja zeg dat wel ik vindt het irritant als je uitgaat op de zaterdag en de LJ heeft goed materiaal maar kan het niet bedienen.(Tenminste ik dacht dat je met 8 technobeams, 4 dataflashjes en 2 atomics (en parren ofcourse) op een scancommander toch wel wat kunt laten zien). Neen altijd twee of drie tellen te laat, iedere keer dezelfde voorgeproggrameerde cue's (volgens mij kan ie alleen maar kleuren wisselen en op de flash toets duwen).

Sorry moest het ff kwijt,

Tom

----------


## Roland

> citaat:
> Hoi,
> 
> 
> zoals eerder gezegd ben ik het eens met Menno.
> 
> 
> Maarja, de meester mensen kicken nog altijd op hoeveelheid:
> 
> ...



Was dat niet toevallig op de Wannabe van SV Koko in Maastricht.

Daar was namelijk precies hetzelfde. Hoop licht, en kut geluid. 

Prijs was inderdaad zo'n 1000 euro. Lightjockey liet 2 standaard programmaatjes lopen en dat was het. Iedereen kijkt oh wat een mooie lichtshow. Maar eigenlijk stelt het geen zak voor. Ben er zelf altijd voor om eerst goed geluid neer te zetten en daarna te gaan kijken wat er aan budget over is om licht apparatuur te kunnen neerzetten

----------


## Roland

Heb overigens zelf 4 Mac 500's gekocht van de Zillion. Was voor ongeveer 4600 gulden. Dingen doen het prima, alleen rond de lens zie je wat beschadiging maar dat is dan ook alles. Heb er zelfs nieuwe lampjes bij gekregen.

----------


## Nevelty

nog nooit sukkels gezien in de bbc? beter kijken en luisteren maar ik had het natuurlijk over the djs at home

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:
> Ik moet je volledig gelijk geven Menno, moet je maar eens naar de djs kijken op TMF, 
> prutsers, pipos van 12-15 die met Technics draaitafels staan te rommelen, pitch zelfs niet eens gebruiken dubbel soms zelfs triple beat hebben... ga zo maar even door
> 
> geld : al wat je wil maar creativiteit talent, nul nada noppes



Bij Display in Eindhoven hadden ze ook een keer een "dj" staan. Was een ventje van een jaar of 13 die daar met 2 draaitafels stond te draaien, zonder pitch. Gewoon alles strak achter elkaar, niet gemixt. Net zoals je ooit draait bij oudere gezelschappen...

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## R. den Ridder

4600 gulden...... op een of andere manier geloof ik dit niet. is het geen euro?

Als het wel klopt ga ik me nu ter plekke voor mijn hoofd slaan omdat ik te stom was op tijd een snipperdag aan te vragen bij mijn baas.
Dan kan zo'n mac500 best slecht onderhouden zijn, maar 1e en 2e paasdag heb je toch tijd genoeg om bij je oma even zo'n bak uit elkaar te trekken.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Flitslicht

+++ RIP +++
ZILLION RULED

We wil miss it!!!!

Grtz.

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Heb overigens zelf 4 Mac 500's gekocht van de Zillion. Was voor ongeveer 4600 gulden.



de mac500 gingen toch voor iets meer dan 1000 euro per stuk (excl BTW dan nog!) ?????? Hoe heb jij die dan voor de helft vastgekregen?

____
Rv.

----------


## Roland

Dat hebben jullie ff verkeerd begrepen ze waren 4600/stuk. 

Maar volgens mij is het op dezelfde manier verkocht als dat vroeger bij Bose ging met 4 verschillende soorten kwaliteiten.

A = perfect in orde nieuw
B = zo goed als nieuw/gebruitk
C = gebruikt/kleine storing
D = Hij zit nog in elkaar maar da's dan ook alles.

----------

